# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  زواج تامر حسني من بسمة بوسيل

## الوسادة

*

كثرت الشائعات على علاقات نجم الجيل تامر حسنى بنجمات الوسط الفنى خاصة علاقته الاخيرة بالمطربة المغربية بسمة بوسيل صرح زواج تامر و بسمة بوسيل على قناته الخاصة على اليوتيوب والتى أكد فيها انه سيتزوج رسميا من الفنانة المطربة نجمة ستار أكاديمى الموسم السادس كتب على الفيديو باركولى يا جماعة أخيرا اتجوزت اتجوزت بنت طيبة من أسرة كريمة كانت صديقة وتربطنا علاقة عمل فقط ثم بدأت تتحول بشكل صغير غير مؤكد لى ولها بعد تسليم ألبومها الغنائى للشركة المنتجة لكن محدش فينا قال للتانى حاجة ولكن لكثرة الشائعات اللى طلعت علينا بدأت تتحول مشاعرنا بشكل كبير وتأخذ مجرى اخر وفضلت تكبر يوم بعد يوم وبعد ما كل واحد فينا أتأكد من اللى جواه طلبت ايديها من والدها الفاضل وكملت نصف دينى وكتبت كتابى رسميا علي بسمة بوسيل وعلى سنة الله ورسوله منذ فترة والفرح قريبا ان شاء الله واتقنا على عدم طرح الالبوم والتفرغ تماما للزواج والحياة الزوجية وتقبل الاخ والاب الاستاذ محسن جابر الموقف بمنتهى الحب كونه منتج هذا العمل عقبالكم كلكم واغنى فى افراحكم يا اعز ما عندى كل هذه الكلمات وجهها النجم المغنى تامر حسنى لكل معجبيه ومحبيه وسيتم حفل زفاف تامر حسنى على بسمة فى أواخر عام 2012 وقد صرح نجم الجيل ان زواجه من بسمة كان منذ أربعة شهور فى امريكا فى شهر مايو الماضى فى السفارة المصرية بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية أثناء تصوير البومه الاخير والذى تقوم بانتاجه شركة عالمية وانه لم يقم باعلان خبر عقد قرانه من بسمة بسبب الظروف التى تمر بها مصر من أحداث عصيبة وفترة انتخابات الرئاسة المصرية وأنه كان فى انتظار الميعاد المناسب لاعلان الخبر وسوف نضع لكم صور زواج تامر حسنى وبسمة بوسيل المغربية والفيديو اللى كتبه تامر حسنى عقب زواجه رسميا من بسمة بوسيل نجمة ستار اكاديمى .



*

----------


## فيروز

والله والف مبروك لـتامر

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكــــــــورة الوسادة على الخبـــر 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة 

بلكي يعقل شوي

----------


## الوسادة

*هههههههههههه عجبتني بلكي عقل شوي 


شكرا لمروركم يا أعزائي*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*بس للفكاهة ..
عجبني اسم الفيديو ( تامر حسني يكمل نصف دينه )
ليش هو عندي النص الأول خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ما علينا .. الله يهديه  .. والله يعين اللي اخذته ..
ومبروك*

----------


## (dodo)

مبرووووووووووك عقبال البكاري ههههههههه
وين العروسة

----------


## الوسادة

*

ههههههههههه عجبتيني يا عقيق فعلا معك حق يا ستي الله يهدي الجميع 


و الله يا دودو العروسة بسمة بوسيل اللي كانت بستار أكاديمي 


شكرا لمروركم*

----------


## &روان&

مبروك بالرفاه والبنين

----------


## اليتيم العماني

ليس لنا فتهم من هاجس .

----------

